# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Наши игровые семейные фильмы

## даша_ст

Мы с детьми этим летом сняли наш первый игровой фильм. Это испанская сказка "Курочка королева". Почему дети выбрали для экранизации именно эту сказку, для меня так и осталось загадкой :)
http://video.mail.ru/mail/dashast69/_myvideo/3.html
Качество не очень, т.к. снимали дешёвым фотиком.

----------


## Лев

Какие вы скромные... Молодцы!!! :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

*даша_ст*, 

Прими совет от старого, всеми забытого режиссера...

И со сцены, и с экрана, самым значимым средством воздействия на зрителя всегды были и будут ГЛАЗА... :Ok: 

Ну и о технике записи аудио не следует забывать... Поищи у наших ребят... :Yes4: 

В целом же - умницы... За что и будет у тебя первая значимая сумма репутации... :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мы с детьми этим летом сняли наш первый игровой фильм. Это испанская сказка "Курочка королева". Почему дети выбрали для экранизации именно эту сказку, для меня так и осталось загадкой :)


молодцы,для начала оооченьхорошо,есть многохороших,добрых,наших сказок.успехов!

----------


## Буча

У меня инет слабый, но ждала и посмотрела от начала до конца. Молодцы, здорово!!! Артисты замечательные!



> И со сцены, и с экрана, самым значимым средством воздействия на зрителя всегды были и будут ГЛАЗА..


С этим согласна, глазок в кадре не хватало, но если учесть, что это первый "полнометражный" фильм :Ok:

----------


## Шураша

Молодцы. Тема близка. Вот уже несколько лет подряд, будучи летом в детских лагерях, снимаю игровые фильмы с участием детей. http://video.mail.ru/list/potopyak/_myvideo/18.html  Думаю, надо завести ветку по игровому кино.

----------


## Анюша

> Мы с детьми этим летом сняли наш первый игровой фильм.


ООО, какие молодцы!!! А режиссировал, снимал и монтировал кто? Какая память детям !!! Здорово!

----------


## даша_ст

*Анюша*, дети выбрали сказку для фильма (у нас такая пластинка есть) и были актёрами. Остальное делала я (их мама)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> летом в детских лагерях, снимаю игровые фильмы с участием детей.


Помоему тут не лето,хотя какая разница если фильм классный.Молодцы большую работу проделали.И легенда неплохая.Я думаю что ничего заводить не надо,вполне можно и здесь размещать.Так что ждём новых шедевров!!

----------


## Абюл45

Даша, просто гениально, Молодцы!!!!! Ждём ваших новых творений!

----------


## даша_ст

Наш новый фильм по мотивам сказки К.Чуковского
http://video.mail.ru/mail/dashast69/_myvideo/8.html

----------


## даша_ст

Этим летом мы сняли на даче новый фильм "Стёпа и Слоник"

----------


## даша_ст

Наш новый фильм о новогодних чудесах))

----------


## даша_ст

Наш новый фильм "Каргопольские игрушки"

----------


## Aniva

Как здорово! И детям какая память.

----------


## Aniva

Очень интересно. Я  тоже немного подобное снимала, но у вас прямо развёрнутый сценарий. Целая сказка.

----------

